# OnePlus Nord or Pixel 4a



## Virtual Blue (Jan 14, 2021)

Anyone have experience of these two? Which one would you recommend for a secondary (work) phone? I already have an maxi size iPhone so a massive display isn't important (though it does help with Emails). Just want something that's solid that will last for more than 2-3 years...

Rounded it up to these choices but open to other brands.
Thankos!


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Jan 14, 2021)

Good question (and not one I can help with, sorry) - I was looking at this as my Pixel 2 has seen better days. 4a seems to be a better option than then 5 from what I can tell for the money but a few reviews (including Tech Radar) pointed out the Nord phone as a credible option. Will follow this with interest.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 14, 2021)

Hassan I Sabha said:


> Good question (and not one I can help with, sorry) - I was looking at this as my Pixel 2 has seen better days. 4a seems to be a better option than then 5 from what I can tell for the money but a few reviews (including Tech Radar) pointed out the Nord phone as a credible option. Will follow this with interest.



Out of curiosity, do you still get updates for your Pixel 2?


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2021)

Virtual Blue said:


> Anyone have experience of these two? Which one would you recommend for a secondary (work) phone? I already have an maxi size iPhone so a massive display isn't important (though it does help with Emails). Just want something that's solid that will last for more than 2-3 years...
> 
> Rounded it up to these choices but open to other brands.
> Thankos!


If the camera is really important, get the Pixel.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 14, 2021)

Personally out of the two from reviews I'd have gone for the Nord. Sadly it's not on O2 at the moment so I'm sticking with failing P20 pro.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 14, 2021)

editor said:


> If the camera is really important, get the Pixel.



Do you reckon? I must admit I didn't look into camera specs that much. I was looking at the full pixel but missed it on offer. I had read the camera wasn't that good.


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> Do you reckon? I must admit I didn't look into camera specs that much. I was looking at the full pixel but missed it on offer. I had read the camera wasn't that good.


Camera's great on the 4a!



> The Google Pixel 4a performs admirably for a single-camera device, with comparable or even slightly better results compared to the more expensive Pixel 4 in many areas. Performance across most core photography attributes are very acceptable; it excels for color and autofocus; and shoots fairly nice video. The Pixel 4a’s image quality for bokeh, zoom, and night shots trails our top-ranked devices, however, and with no ultra-wide shooting on this device, the lower results in these areas impacted its overall score. If it’s good-quality stills and video from an affordable mid-range device without all the bells and whistles of a multi-camera flagship you’re after, however, you won’t go far wrong with the Google Pixel 4a.












						Google Pixel 4a Camera review: Excellent single-camera smartphone - DXOMARK
					

Released August 2020, the Google Pixel 4a is the American software giant’s lower-specification and more affordable variant of its 2019 flagship Pixel 4.




					www.dxomark.com


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 14, 2021)

Virtual Blue said:


> Out of curiosity, do you still get updates for your Pixel 2?


Last updates for the Pixel 2 came out this month. I upgraded from a Pixel 2 to a Pixel 5 rather than a 4a as I wanted waterproofing and wireless charging. The Pixel 5 is the best phone I've owned, I recommend it.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 14, 2021)

Yeah the camera (software) is superior on the Pixel 4a but I already have an iPhone for that (fucking ridiculously overpriced when compared to midrange Androids).

Anyone have experience of using OxygenOS?
On paper, the Nord looks like the better phone but the Pixel, well its a Pixel - known for its clean interface, build and guaranteed updates.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 14, 2021)

Virtual Blue said:


> Yeah the camera (software) is superior on the Pixel 4a but I already have an iPhone for that (fucking ridiculously overpriced when compared to midrange Androids).
> 
> Anyone have experience of using OxygenOS?
> On paper, the Nord looks like the better phone but the Pixel, well its a Pixel - known for its clean interface, build and guaranteed updates.



I used oxygen and it seemed okay on the Oneplus3 but I usually overide it with Nord launcher. The stripped down interface was what tempted me towards the pixel5.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Jan 14, 2021)

Virtual Blue said:


> Out of curiosity, do you still get updates for your Pixel 2?


Last one was October 20


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 21, 2021)

Pixel 4a incoming.

(I checked out the Nord in real-life - too heavy to carry alongside the 12 max pro).


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Jan 25, 2021)

Virtual Blue said:


> Pixel 4a incoming.



Has it landed? I am itching over the buy button but would appreciate hearing some real world feedback


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 25, 2021)

Hassan I Sabha said:


> Has it landed? I am itching over the buy button but would appreciate hearing some real world feedback



Yeah it came this morning and I really like it!
It reminds me of the Nexus from many moons ago.
Its refreshing. Simple and much cleaner/ intuitive than my main iPhone.
Having something like this, makes me wonder why anyone would pay over £500 for a phone (let alone dropping a £1K).

What a joy to use.







Things I don't like:

battery is mediocre.
slippery and I think I need a case.

Things I like:

gestures/ shortcuts.
size and weight ratio.
efficient streamlined system and great user experience - i'm relearning how simplicity is so much more fun.
oh, and it does take good pictures.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Jan 26, 2021)

Virtual Blue said:


> Yeah it came this morning and I really like it!
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...



How long you getting out the battery with decent/normal use?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 26, 2021)

Hassan I Sabha said:


> How long you getting out the battery with decent/normal use?



Its been on since 8am and its running at 76%.
I don't use many apps except for Emails and Spotify/ Audible. 

Maybe had about 30 mins of calls.

This will easily last me day.

However, I noticed that the battery drained significantly when I was browsing loads yesterday / watching YouTube (15-20% in one hour on full 88% brightness).


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 6, 2021)

I wasn't going to spend that much but am considering the Pixel. They are selling the non 5G one for £350 now which is more my budget, but... I'm replacing a Nexus which has lasted 5 years. If I want that kind of lifespan again it's got to be 5G, hasn't it?

Any alternative suggestions around the 350 mark? Priority is good camera mostly. I was toying with the Samsung Galaxy A32 which is 5G and Android 11, but suspect I may wish I'd bitten the bullet for a Pixel.


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 6, 2021)

Does it have to be 5g? I'm not sold on the need for phones to be honest! Are there things I'm missing other than the speed?


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 6, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> Does it have to be 5g? I'm not sold on the need for phones to be honest! Are there things I'm missing other than the speed?


Why would you not want 5G on a phone?
Specially in a few years when everyone else has it.


----------



## maomao (Mar 6, 2021)

RubyToogood said:


> Why would you not want 5G on a phone?
> Specially in a few years when everyone else has it.


I almost never stream video of any kind on my phone. Is it worth paying 150 nicker extra (in the case of the 4a) just for 5g? I've got a non 5g 4a and I'd have to have a less powerful phone to have 5g because I didn't have 500 quid. I'd rather have a decent phone with a slower connection.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 6, 2021)

Assuming phones last you 2-3 years, I imagine it's not enormously valuable to most people at this point. Maybe next iteration.


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 6, 2021)

RubyToogood said:


> Why would you not want 5G on a phone?
> Specially in a few years when everyone else has it.



The phone I want next has it but it's not a selling point. I've never thought I wish I had more speed on my 4g connection. That would be way below other specs for me. I may be missing something about 5g though..... 

I think if you think you might regret not getting the Pixel then having 5g on the Samsung wouldn't make up for it. Which one has the best camera?


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 6, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> The phone I want next has it but it's not a selling point. I've never thought I wish I had more speed on my 4g connection. That would be way below other specs for me. I may be missing something about 5g though.....
> 
> I think if you think you might regret not getting the Pixel then having 5g on the Samsung wouldn't make up for it. Which one has the best camera?


Well the Pixel, blatantly.

Reading up about it, aside from speed, the other big advantage of 5g is that it supports more devices in one place, so no more failing to meet up with people at festivals because they didn't get your text saying you were under the tree till they got home.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 6, 2021)

That's reliant on a bunch of things but principally operators actually deploying 5G at events in the next few years.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 6, 2021)

mauvais said:


> That's reliant on a bunch of things but principally operators actually deploying 5G at events in the next few years.


Well I was thinking Lambeth Country Show rather than Glastonbury!

I've now realised that the Pixel 4a 5G is not just the Pixel 4a but with 5G. I have a Pixel 4a from work for testing and my one reservation was that it's a bit smaller than I'd like, but the 5G is actually significantly bigger. So I'm thinking that probably settles it.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 6, 2021)

You get used to the bigger and heavier phones quite quickly, within certain conditions. I bought a huge phone at the end of Jan and it's mostly normalised now, to the point where other devices seem tiny.

Instances where this is not the case: pockets, other things like holders that a phone physically has to fit into, how far your thumb can reach to do a thing.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 6, 2021)

mauvais said:


> You get used to the bigger and heavier phones quite quickly, within certain conditions. I bought a huge phone at the end of Jan and it's mostly normalised now, to the point where other devices seem tiny.
> 
> Instances where this is not the case: pockets, other things like holders that a phone physically has to fit into, how far your thumb can reach to do a thing.


Mainly my eyesight is not as good as it used to be so bigger is better from that POV.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Apr 1, 2021)

I just bit the bullet on the 4a. They are currently £40 off and £309, the 5g version and the 5 are also reduced at the mo.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 1, 2021)

Hassan I Sabha said:


> I just bit the bullet on the 4a. They are currently £40 off and £309, the 5g version and the 5 are also reduced at the mo.




What do you think?
Check out their fabric cases - pretty cool.







I also bought a the Nord Plus that I will give to me mum.
I think that's excellent too - its been real fun.
Here it is next to the Pixel 4a.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 18, 2021)

Virtual Blue said:


> What do you think?
> Check out their fabric cases - pretty cool.


I too bought the official case as I am a nob, but I think it's crap. It's so slippery that I have dropped it dozens of times already. There's something about the dryness of the fabric that just slithers from your hand. I've ordered a cheap plastic wallet case off ebay instead.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Apr 19, 2021)

I went for this one from Amazon for my 4a that had good reviews - Caseology Vault Case Compatible with Google Pixel 4a

I am finding the 4a a great upgrade from my 2, excellent Camera and battery life even liking the gestures functionality.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 19, 2021)

RubyToogood said:


> I too bought the official case as I am a nob, but I think it's crap. It's so slippery that I have dropped it dozens of times already. There's something about the dryness of the fabric that just slithers from your hand. I've ordered a cheap plastic wallet case off ebay instead.



What kind of hands do you have!? Seal skin?
I find it quite grippy and like the idea that I can chuck it into the washing machine when it gets smelly.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Jul 11, 2021)

Running Android 12 from the beta programme on my 4a now. After some initial problems that required an uninstall of the Android webview app all running nicely now


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 6, 2021)

Wish the screen on the pixel 4a was brighter - it’s a bit shit in the sun.


----------

